# Need Help : Norditropin 15mg/45iu, is this real or fake?



## veinzftw (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello, I recently bought 540 IU's of Norditropin SimplexX 15mg/1.5ml for a pretty good price.

I got a little suspicious tho, because of the good price. I do trust my source, but when there's so much bunk floating around you can never be

sure. Sadly..

Anyway..

This morning, I injected 10 IU's just to feel it. A couple of hours later I was tierd as a bear in the winter, when I sat still with my hands little over

my shoulder's my arms went crazy numb, carpal tunnel syndrome was really unavoidable and at the end of the day I saw that my ankles held

some water.

But after all, I'm still not sure, because the "Placebo-effect" is the strongest effect I know, believe me.. I tried some "Generic HGH" and felt

crazy "effects" 2 months later when I had 10 IU's left, I tried it on a preg-stick. And guess what.. I was pregnant.

I'll post some pics of my Norditropin, I would really like to know if someone has tried these and if so, tell me your experience.


----------



## clovera989 (Aug 27, 2015)

How are u finding using it I've got the exact same stuff and batch number


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

its legit mate, you can tell by how the date is hard printed in that solid blue and white


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Thought I'd give this a bump since I'll be using the same batch number, is it legit?


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

I've only used the Nordiliet 30iu pens, never trusted the cartridges if I'm honest, there easier to fake than the pens imo. But the cartridges should have a barcode on them somewhere, down load a barcode scanner and check them, mine were from a pharmacy and popped up on the scanner straight away, hope these check out for you mate


----------

